# Victory Malt, Who's Used It?



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

Got a kilo of victory malt. I know its similar to biscuit ( i frigging love biscuit! ), but what does everyone use it in??. I was hoping to use it in an APA, but i usually use crystal and a bit of munich. Maybe sub the munich with the Victory??. Im a bit undecided coz im very happy with my APA's at the moment and dont wanna risk changing it around. I see a lot of americans use it for a brown ale. I love brown ales, but not a fan of hoppy browns, which they seem to love. Maybe some in a porter?? 

Love to hear your experiences.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

I use it in almost everything. Basically it's a sub for biscuit as last bulk buy the dingeman's biscuit wasn't available. I probably prefer biscuit but it's very similar. I don't think it has any diastatic power so as a sub for munich it probably won't work unless your munich amount is very small.

I see these malts as more toasty/nutty and munich as more bready. The victory would complement the munich. I have a house APA that uses munich and victory or biscuit together.


----------



## Blackapple (11/9/11)

Not used it yet but am going to try a small amount next week in an ESB with maris otter as the base


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

Cheers guys. Manticle, i only use 5% or so munich so should be fine to convert. I think a porter first up though. 

Dingemans biscuit is a little hard to get lately. I've been using wey abbey as a sub. Lovely malt too!.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

I managed to get dingemans pilsner recently and I think biscuit is available on the Grain and grape site. I know they had a dry spell for a few months though.

I'd go the munich and the victory in the APA. Victory will/does definitely work in a porter - last one I made used about 250 - 300 g for single batch.


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

manticle said:


> I managed to get dingemans pilsner recently and I think biscuit is available on the Grain and grape site. I know they had a dry spell for a few months though.
> 
> I'd go the munich and the victory in the APA. Victory will/does definitely work in a porter - last one I made used about 250 - 300 g for single batch.


Cheers mate. Im due for a porter, porter with victory it is!


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

Mashing in now. 

78.4% TF	MO
5.9% Victory
5.9% Caramunich 3
5.9% choc
3.9% Spec b.
Super pride @60
Willamette @ 15 and 5
1968
1.051
36 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

I chewed some, tasted a little bit like amber, but not as strong


----------



## dr K (11/9/11)

As an observation, and I have used Briess Victory, Special Roast and Extra Special as well as the amazing Ashburne Mild and Midnite Wheat, the US specialties tend to be full on which I believe is due to the fact that a significant player in the US homebrew scene is Malt Extract, and they do have some fantastic extracts available.
To the point, Victory is very much like Melanoidan Malt.

K


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/11)

Hervey Bay Homebrew has plenty in stock, was there yesterday. Martin has everything any brewer could want in his HBS. Lucky buggers up that way :icon_cheers:

Screwy


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

dr K said:


> As an observation, and I have used Briess Victory, Special Roast and Extra Special as well as the amazing Ashburne Mild and Midnite Wheat, the US specialties tend to be full on which I believe is due to the fact that a significant player in the US homebrew scene is Malt Extract, and they do have some fantastic extracts available.
> To the point, Victory is very much like Melanoidan Malt.
> 
> K



Damn!!!, I could've got a bag of the mild malt in our latest bulk buy, but didn't. Next time i'll grab some


----------



## dr K (11/9/11)

make sure you do, it is insanely malty, in fact my Bock with only a percentage (albeit large) is actually too malty, on the topic of mild: check out the Fawcetts Mild, if you are looking for a big tasting lower abv (say 3.0-3.7%) british ale for summer, this is the ants pants.

K


----------



## Spork (11/9/11)

I used some victory (about 6%) in my oatmeal stout. It's :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/11)

dr K said:


> make sure you do, it is insanely malty, in fact my Bock with only a percentage (albeit large) is actually too malty, on the topic of mild: check out the Fawcetts Mild, if you are looking for a big tasting lower abv (say 3.0-3.7%) british ale for summer, this is the ants pants.
> 
> K


I do mostly bitters n milds. I did get some TF mild to try but got a brewhouse infection. Pissed off big time!.will try again, as the brewery is now "clean". Mmmm oatmeal stout with victory sounds nice!!


----------



## ashley_leask (14/9/11)

manticle said:


> The victory would complement the munich. I have a house APA that uses munich and victory or biscuit together.



Agree, I use Victory and Munich in my APAs. I don't use any crystal.


----------



## bit (14/9/11)

Hi,

I've made beer with: 5% Victory, 10% Bairds Medium Crystal and 85% Golden Promise malt.
Hops used: Chinook for bittering and EKG for late hops (IBU= 38, OG=1.050, FG=1.010) and Pacman yeast.

It's been bottled 3 weeks ago. Beer has got very nutty and malty flavour. In my opinion it's too malty and unbalanced... I think it's got too much Victory malt. Next time I will use someting like 2.5-3% victory malt in similar recipe.

cheers,
Boris


----------



## adryargument (14/9/11)

I enjoy my victory - My first AG brew used it and was bloody brilliant.
Went something along the lines of:

Base - BB Pale Malt
8% Munich
5% Carared
5% Victory

40-50 IBU Centennial / Cascade


----------



## mje1980 (17/9/11)

Hmmm, my porter is almost done fermenting, and so far from the tasting, im very impressed with it!!. It definately seems to add some toasty/nutty flavour. I can't wait to keg this beer!. I am definately going to try a Victory bitter hahah, i think it'd go well in a bitter. Just MO, some victory ( 5% ), and maybe a touch of choc. num num!


----------



## donburke (17/9/11)

i've used victory malt in an english bitter and i love it ...

3% victory
3% special b
96% tffmgp

:drinks:


----------



## mje1980 (17/9/11)

donburke said:


> i've used victory malt in an english bitter and i love it ...
> 
> 3% victory
> 3% special b
> ...




****


YEAH!!

I may well shamelessly steal that recipe!! Got no golden promise, but i do have simpsons and TF FM MO. Think either will work awesome!!


----------



## donburke (17/9/11)

mje1980 said:


> ****
> 
> 
> YEAH!!
> ...




the stealing of this recipe carries a penalty of 1 longneck :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (18/9/11)

Can be arranged!


----------



## mje1980 (21/9/11)

So today it was supposed to be carbed up, though on tasting, it seems as though it needs more ( i may have left the IN line off last night haha ). Anyway, its very nice, and im very happy with it. I used some Spec B in the recipe, but i think Victory is the kind of malt that needs showcasing. Next time i think i'd probably just go with choc and Victory, no crystal. This keg wont last too long though!!


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/14)

Bumpy

I DAS and ended up here, have a 500g bag of Victory that's been hanging around so I'm using 125g today in an English ESB - comes out to about 2.6% of grain bill.

Has anybody else used Victory in English Ales since the end of the original thread (2011) ?


----------



## mje1980 (17/5/14)

I don't think I've used it since then haha. Definately update us bribie. I think it'll be fine


----------



## manticle (17/5/14)

I use biscuit in most of my UK ales - when I can't get biscuit, I use Victory as a sub.

Unless I am also using aromatic, my standard addition is 250-300g with around 4-5 kg of base. If using aromatic I use half each to hit that amount


----------



## mje1980 (17/5/14)

Thinking about it I'm sure I still have some left. Out to the brew shed we go!!


----------



## Mardoo (17/5/14)

Yep. I have. Offers a great slightly savoury background to the esters, in my opinion. Not sure it'll show up much at that percentage. Too much is not good.


----------



## donald_trub (4/6/14)

donburke said:


> i've used victory malt in an english bitter and i love it ...
> 
> 3% victory
> 3% special b
> ...


I always put 102% into every beer I make.


----------



## Muzduk (6/6/14)

Used 13% in a porter recipe few days ago thinking it would be much like abbey. oh well suck it and see and pop that down to experience and the need to doss up more


----------



## SimoB (6/6/14)

13% should be ok in a porter I think. According to briess specs on their site

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## verysupple (6/6/14)

I'm like manticle and usually use some sort of biscuity malt in my UK bitters. I have to say I prefer Simpsons Amber to Victory. They're similar but different, if that makes sense. Having said that, if I couldn't get Amber I'd be more than happy to sub Victory. I don't like to go over 5% Amber in lowish to medium gravity bitters (1.035 - 1.045). It can get a bit overpowering in those sorts of beers.


----------



## Donske (7/6/14)

I've got a cube of ESB that is next in line for ferment, used 10% Victory as CB were out of Biscuit.

The only other beer I've used it in was an IPA, grist of 80% MO / 20% Victory, on tap at the moment and drinking well, tastes just like the version I do with 20% biscuit.


----------

